# Window Construction



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi all,
See attached Win 9 and Win3. In Win 3 how would one go about making the rebate in the red rectangle, using the tools I have at the moment or would I need to get a few more bits and bobs ? ( to go about it in a different way) Where the hinge is am I right to think thats a weathering groove, or was it put their to accommodate the hinge? The white rectangle how would one go about making the rebate in the frame?

Win 9 how do I make the rebate incorporating the corner bridle joint?
Cheers.


----------

